# Scott CR1



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

Hello everyone
I am looking for some informations about the scott CR1.
I read that this a confortable bike, but very stiff.
Did someone tried other bike and compare the CR1 vs the other.
Cheers
Stef


----------



## Piles (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Crazy. Im a Cr1 owner and yes, have to say its very stiff, the stiffest Ive ridden and the lightest by far. However comfort is not a word i would use to describe it. Im used to it now but my first 100 mile rides were not a joy to do. 
Its just been reviewed in Cycling PLus, an English mag as part of the Tour De France special ( they test rode 10 of the Tours team bikes as the teams ride them) and it was suggested that it was the stiffest, the best for sprinters of what they reveiwed, but also hinted that because of this, that they pitied the team riders comfort.
Im truly happy with my purchase and wouldnt change it for any other bike, its a rocket ship, but if comfort is a priority, look for something a little les stiff and something more forgiving.


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

Piles
thanks a lot, actually I have a Cannondale CAAD7, I use to feel each particules of the road, so confort is not my priority.
My priority is acceletation, I wnat something alive that can help me in the mountain.
Cheers
Stef


----------

